# CZ 83 and Lehigh Xtreme Defense / Underwood Xtreme Defender Ammo



## Manubiae (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of buying .380 Auto ammo for my wife's gun, either Lehigh Xtreme Defense / Underwood Xtreme Defender Ammo (either the standard pressure round or the +P round). This bullet is an improved version of the Xtreme Penetrator, causing an even larger wound channel but without the excessive penetration of the Xtreme Penetrator. I have two questions:

1) Can a CZ 83 handle +P ammo on an infrequent basis?
2) Has anyone had problems shooting Xtreme Defense / Xtreme Defender from a CZ 83 (e.g. feeding/ejecting issues, misfires, etc.)? 

I sure would appreciate some help on this.

Thanks!


----------

